# Harbor Freight Lathes



## Fireengines (Jul 22, 2012)

Harbor Freight has a 20% off coupon on any purchase $100.00 or more. 

I would like to start turning pens but, like a lot of folks, I am on a limited budget and don’t want to invest a great deal of money if it turns out I really suck at it.

So, given the limited number of lathes available at Harbor Freight, what one would you recommend I purchase? Or would you suggest I hold off until I can find a deal on Craigslist for something better?

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=lathe

There have been a number of threads addressing various Harbor Freight lathes but they are outdated.


----------



## OOPS (Jul 22, 2012)

I have had the 8X12 lathe with variable speed, priced at $119.99 for about a year and a half, with no issues whatsoever.  There are many on this site who disparage HF products, but this lathe has been fantastic for penmaking.  I have not tried to make anything other than pens.  I was in a similar situation to yours-- an interest in penmaking but not having enough $$ to "do it all" at once.  As it turns out, the money I saved by buying HF enabled me to buy other tools and accessories that in the end gave me a better pen each time.  

Also, this model adapts easily to become a dedicated blank driller or buffing machine, should you decide to buy a bigger lathe down the road.  Personally, looking back on my purchase, I would say the purchase of a variable speed unit is the most essential, because its so easy to change speeds for turning, sanding, MM and applying CA, if that's the finish you want to use.  With a VS, you will experiment with various speeds to find what works best for you.  While many tout lathes with easy changing belts, in actual practice, most do not change them, and attempt to do everything on one speed.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 22, 2012)

I like this lathe from reviews read on various message boards and both head/tailstock MT2.  Easy to buy other lathe accessories.  

Lathe - Harbor Freight Tools

For just pens this lathe might more sense, do not like MT--2 headstock and MT1 tailstock.

Benchtop Wood Lathe - 5 Speed

This lathe might be underpowered with just 1/3 HP even for pens. 

Benchtop Wood Lathe - 8" x 12"

Think reviews at site for each lathe should help you make a decision.


----------



## renowb (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder why the MT2 and MT1 configuration?



Wildman said:


> I like this lathe from reviews read on various message boards and both head/tailstock MT2. Easy to buy other lathe accessories.
> 
> Lathe - Harbor Freight Tools
> 
> ...


----------



## Fireengines (Jul 22, 2012)

How about this Jet on sale for $329.00 plus a $100.00 gift card if you buy it at the store:

Jet 10'' x 14'' Indexing Mini Lathe (JML-1014I) with FREE $100 Gift Card! (While Supplies Last!) - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Here is the ad.  On the last page:

Garage Sale July 2012


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have the HF 10X20 5 Speed and it does all I need for pens.

Ray


----------



## Fireengines (Jul 22, 2012)

Just purchased the Jet for $329.00 and I get a $100.00 gift card I can use for other stuff.

Now, what would I send the $100.00 on to get started?


----------



## ghostrider (Jul 22, 2012)

renowb said:


> I wonder why the MT2 and MT1 configuration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a misprint. I have that lathe, and it's MT2, both head stock and tail stock.


----------

